# RIP France Gall



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Another great from the early days of French pop has kicked the bucket. RIP one of the prime stars of yeh-yeh music, France Gall.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

'Nous ne sommes pas des anges'


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow, was not expecting this. RIP. Gave me many beautiful musical moments.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

France Gall - Les rubans et la fleur


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2018)

↑↑↑ Quite a technically advanced video there.

Singing in German by the colour era, and not quite as good as before.

Computer Nr 3


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh dear. This is only too topical just now:


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I didn't know that she's gone. R.I.P.


----------

